# Cape Hatteras Fishing Report: Sea Mullet, Blow Toads and a Citation...



## SNUFFY (Mar 23, 2004)

Just back today from a week of fishing at Cape Hatteras. Started the week off staining my deck, painting my storage shed, and washing and waxing my travel trailer. I met up with one of my old drum fishing buddies and sold him one of my custom drum rods, I still have 2 left for cobia fishing, as I don't fish the Point for Drum any longer. 

The water is still cold as I never saw a single blue fish or puppy drum caught all week. I caught a mixed bag of mid sized whitings and blow toads. We call them chicken of the sea as they are quite tasty. Had 2 fish fry's with my neighbors and grilled some pork chops one too. On my last day I caught a 9lb 2 oz citation sheepshead. I was fortunate to find several pods of sand fleas on Ramp 44 and it paid dividends.

Michael


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Nice work Snuffy, good seeing you!


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

You are the man!


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Very, very nice. Great fishing, great cooking. Onion rings and hush puppies with freshly caught fish ... a Southern meal made in Heaven. Perhaps some collards next time.  What a wonderful trip you had. Thank you so much for sharing. Hope to meet you some day.


----------



## SNUFFY (Mar 23, 2004)

Adam said:


> Nice work Snuffy, good seeing you!


Great to see you to Adam. I look forward to fishin with you for some nice whitings on the beach soon.
Michael


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

That’s one heck of a sheepshead. Those blow toads make for some fine eating. That’s a nice spread you have for that fish fry. Glad you had a good week.


----------



## rkw (Apr 26, 2021)

Brand new here but have to chime in that THAT is a sheepshead...I grew up living in Los Angeles and when I was about 10yrs old I took an interest in heading out on the party boats for half or full day trips. This was ca 1972ish...So mom let me head out on trips from San Pedro. Such fun but yours is the sizes I remember for sheepshead not what I've been seeing around web as "huge"....

Beautiful catch it must have been so much fun to land. And the food after looks even more fun!! Congrats!!


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Well done Sir and thanks for sharing that is an awesome catch on the sheepie

Also the food pics towards the end were epic  

Thanks again, Tim


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

I remember catching them toads with my dad, around 1965 in the Chesapeake bay. I still remember how good they were to clean and to eat. Thanks for the post !


----------



## Jhmiller94 (Oct 29, 2020)

Heck of a catch! Thanks for the report!


----------



## SNUFFY (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for everyone's replies. Here is a pic of another 8 pounder that I caught during June of 2018.
Michael


----------

